# How many (main) fursonas have you had in your life ?



## mustelidcreature (Feb 11, 2018)

I feel like I switch main sonas too much tbh
I've been in the fandom since I was 11 and now I'm 17

My timeline of my main fursonas:
9-12: Swift,an androgynous white cat with blue stripes and odd eyes,always wore a scarf (I had a fursona since I was 9 but I didn't know what a furry was till I was 11)
13: Xena,a female emo wolf,with black,purple,red and green (decided to switch it up,oh god what was I doing)
13: Ashe a,non-binary dog of an unspecified breed,who was gray and white (which apparently was a cat for awhile till I redesigned them and they were a dog again)
14:  Jack,a male brown and white lundehund
15: Jake,a male brown and white pitbull
16-17 :Finn,a male gray-brown and white manx
17: Russell,a male brown serval
17-future: Cedar,a male brown and cream opossum (seen in my icon)

I've had sooo many other fursonas but these were the mains

You can post your fursona timeline too,if you want


----------



## Degadoodle (Feb 11, 2018)

Just one, good ol Avery, my blue jay sweetheart.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 11, 2018)

2014 - 2016: A nameless black cat.

2016 - present: Casey (Robber fly).


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 11, 2018)

2015(?)-2016: An edgy purple unicorn named Lil Darlin
2017-present: An emo highlands cattle named Axxe!


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 11, 2018)

Constance is the only fursona I've ever had. I had several other ideas before developing her, but it's been so long that I don't even remember them anymore. 

There have been times where I've been a little envious of other people's fursonas. Mainly when they were very beautiful, original or just very popular. It has often been petite or innocent characters. Things that Constance simply isn't. It hasn't made me change, though, as Constance is simply my favorite anthro character. Flaws and all.


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 11, 2018)

Only the one fursona.

<- this guy here.

Happy to play other parts, but to me it’s just BackPaw playing dress up.

You should see his dog impression.  It’s beautiful, like King Lear at the RSC.


----------



## Barley the Slothbat (Feb 11, 2018)

one right now, a slothbat, but I'm in the process of making another.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 11, 2018)

I've had too many.. (although, I didn't technically know what a "fursona" was as I wasn't in the fandom for most of these. However, I did say they were my "animal alter ego" so I would say that yes, they're fursonas lol)

Altoro- Male, white schnauzer with blue eyes 

Robbie- a lovely male raccoon. I liked this one a lot, and have been considering whether to make an OC out of him or not

Akiak- female wolf. She was a sona for a loooong time 

Jazer- female mutt 

Calvin (current)- male gray wolf


----------



## pupsicle-c (Feb 11, 2018)

✧・Oh man, I've had a few! First was like, a green wolf with black markings that could turn into a black wolf with red markings (back when I was super edgy lol, their name was Teiara),  & then for a short time I had a koala (Tobi), then a cow (Olli), a sheep (Unnamed), & finally, Sugar the Fennec Fox !!・✧


----------



## Skakuna (Feb 11, 2018)

Cukier the Schnauzer was first, then there was Lucy. Now it's my current, fluffy Skakuna the Pargia ^^


----------



## CreamyOpossum (Feb 11, 2018)

I’ve only had 2 main ocs throughout 6 years of being a furry

2012-2015   Nightmare, female-an all black wolf with long hair that has red tips
2015 -now   Milo, female- a creamy yellow Virginia Opossum


----------



## Razorscab (Feb 12, 2018)

current fursonas:
FANG- an outgoing and laid-back unknown subspecies of wolf
Xannus- a grumpy, antisocial striped hyena with tentacles (tentayena)

past fursonas:
Mandie- a Naruto/Lion King crossover character that an ex made for me
Chase- an openly gay coywolf
Joanie- a punk rock wolf who played bass in a band


----------



## Signaturefox (Feb 12, 2018)

Razorscab said:


> current fursonas:
> FANG- an outgoing and laid-back unknown subspecies of wolf
> Xannus- a grumpy, antisocial striped hyena with tentacles (tentayena)
> 
> ...



I’ve had 1 in the past, that I still use and another one


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami, of course. But I would like a deer fursona and a squirrel. Future developments.


----------



## Signaturefox (Feb 12, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Okami, of course. But I would like a deer fursona and a squirrel. Future developments.


One is a deer, ever need help on that, I’m here


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Feb 12, 2018)

Signaturefox said:


> One is a deer, ever need help on that, I’m here


I have ideas. I have seen some really pawsome deer fursuits!


----------



## Dongding (Feb 13, 2018)

1


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 13, 2018)

3 then and now


----------



## Zulus (Feb 13, 2018)

I've had multiple sonas but it always go back to a wolf. Used to have a black-red wolf, to a wolf-dragon hybrid, and then now back to a generic looking gray wolf.


----------



## anoniepanda (Feb 13, 2018)

ive only recently just joined the fandom maybe a month-ish ago? but i've had 3, my first one was this blue dog/wolf thing? it was made as a piss take because my friend was mocking me and jokingly calling me a furry and made a "fursona" based on me? as said it was a piss take, nothing serious, then we have damien, my panda which is my icon, and then we have a horned fox i just designed but havent named, so my only genuine MAIN fursona is my panda


----------



## Ryan the Rockruff (Feb 14, 2018)

I only have one fursona and one Pokesona. Daniel, my wolf fursona, and Ryan, my Rockruff Pokesona. I'm working on a new rat fursona, which will hopefully be made someday. ;w;


----------



## Dongding (Feb 14, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> squirrel


<3


----------



## Simo (Feb 14, 2018)

---2006-2011 : Sweet Pea the Malamute, a lovable but mouthy Malamute

---20011-2018: Simo, a mischievous southern skunk
...and sometime in 2015: A Fossa, simply named Fossa, as a secondary Fursona. A bit bossy and territorial, though not too smart.


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 14, 2018)

2007-2011: horrible, horrible, horrible, horrible...
2011-2014: a good fursona that i still love, kind of a cat but also not a cat, not the most unique but has his own charm. a sweet boy who is timid and caring.
2015-2016: absolutely disgusting. vile. we don't talk about this one. a horrible amalgamation of the previous and next fursonas. a prototype of sorts. trying to be tough and edgy but failing miserably for thats not who i ever was.
2017-present: the good and holy fursona; the purest, the only good fursona I have ever had. actually is perfection. everyone loves him and wants to yiff him, but he doesnt yiff with just anyone, he has standards.


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (May 13, 2019)

My boy Arthur is the only one I got


----------



## Lyka Snowfield (May 18, 2019)

Only one as my main fursona but I also started to create a couple more chars for my own little universe this year.


----------



## Jevlin (May 19, 2019)

OCs I have a lot because of my projects and stories but fursonas/alteregos I've never had that much.

Before 8: I didn't know what a fursona was back then but my first one was a mary-sue pegacorn with blue stripes and rainbow-colored mane.
8: Gary-stu, again, as a child I violently wanted all my characters to be the best ever. It was a black wolf who had all the magical powers I could imagine.
11: Spirit, my first real fursona (when I actually knew the meaning of the word) finally wasn't a perfect character, it was a white wolf with a purple halo. She's got wings later and some dark grey patterns but basicly stayed the same and was my fursona for a very long time.
13: It was the time when making a demon side of your characters was a huge and higly popular thing. Of course, I made one for Spirit, so I had a second fursona, too. It only lasted for a year and a half I think and It was very edgy... Also, this was the time when I created my new OC who eventually became my next fursona.
16: I think I was 16 when it happened but I remember it was a very slow transition between Spirit and my current fursona, Wander. I just started drawing more Wander and less Spirit. Wander's also my first non-feral character, he's a semi-feral mouse.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 19, 2019)

I have only had the one main since I started, unless you count the feral Red Fox I had in elementary school.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 19, 2019)

I have my main sona, Nexus, and one other character I have recently created that I am still working on.


----------



## Sirocco~ (May 19, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> I have my main sona, Nexus, and one other character I have recently created that I am still working on.


A new character? Very interesting!


----------



## Tyll'a (May 19, 2019)

Just Tyll'a.  I've had a bunch of OCs but Tyll'a is my only sona.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (May 20, 2019)

Three,

First I was a red Puma, then I was a black tiger with white stripes for almost ten years, then I recently became what I am today - I think almost a year ago I turned into my current fursona..


----------



## Skychickens (May 21, 2019)

Actual main fursonas? Two. A feral fluffy brown and white winged cat named Fluffy and my current winged ferret LV. 

I’ve had two ponysonas though. Tried to make a third but it never stuck.


----------



## Doar Sign (May 23, 2019)

I have only had one: Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. See my thread for more details.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (May 23, 2019)

Two, but a lot, and i mean a LOT of characters beside my sona..


----------



## roachparade (May 27, 2019)

My sona has definitely evolved with me as I as a person have grown, which makes sense when I made my first when I was 10 haha. I've only really had four sonas, though they've been tweaked lots until they were changed.

At 10-13 I had Kara, a grey wolf with a red scarf, pretty much nothing interesting in terms of design and had absolutely no characterbuilding. Eventually she developed into a blue and grey cat, minus the scarf but plus a collar with a button on it for some reason.

13-14 I had Aya, a nautical themed cat. I was super into wadanohara, so they were a sea wizard type thing, liked hoarding fallen stars which they found on the beach and had glass vials in their tail which had stars and water sloshing around in them. I don't really know where the last part came from haha.

14-now (18) I have Xanthe, the fella in my icon. A draconic cat, which I've actually bothered to develop species info for. Essentially, a dragon in cat's clothing, a species disguised so bigger dragons don't kill them over territory disputes. 

Though, I have a secondary sona made last year, Cheren, a death's head cockroach who likes dressing in tacky rainbow stuff. He serves more as a mascot self-insert, for web projects I do about bugs. He's less important compared to Xanthe but captures my love for entomology and roaches perfectly.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 27, 2019)

Two. One old, one young.


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 27, 2019)

2009 - present: Alan Skye, maned wolf.

I'm boring.


----------



## Corran Orreaux (May 28, 2019)

First I had James, a red fox. Later on, I made Volrolo - who was a mountain goat. And finally, I have the current best boi Corran.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 29, 2019)

Eh... about four. None of them stuck until I made Steele, but I did have Bane for a good while.

The first was Dwyn, a kangaroo-cat-deer who loved candy and had some hella emo bangs for being highlighter-bright blue and green. The second was Bane, a cat-deer hybrid with four eyes that was based off of a wolfsbane flower. The third was Cecil—who I kept, but no longer use as a sona, more as a character to roleplay with and draw for fun. He’s a jackalope and a mercenary who loves scotch and witty banter.

Steele is my current sona. I stopped with the strange and eccentric designs and tried to create a sona who came more naturally to me... and this one really stuck. They’re a blue-tailed monitor with a snarky attitude, a penchant for swearing, and a whole lotta energy drinks


----------



## IvoryNightway (Jun 6, 2019)

For me, I've had about four to five fursonas over about a ten year period, each one for different time in my life during those years.

First, inspired by Megan Giles' gryphon/raptor hybrid creature or gryphtor.

Second would be a cute husky by the name of Azure Apollo (though he now goes by the name Azure Jones and is a character in a story I'm currently working on). seen here -> Error | SoFurry

Third was a wolf/raven demigod hybrid by the name of Shades Shadow. A rather dark time in my life. seen here -> Error | SoFurry

And now I have Ivory Nightway, simply a wolf with a demonic symbiotic creature residing in his body. Also the main character for a paranormal story I'm working on. Seen in my icon and here > Error | SoFurry

And I am currently working on a new one by the name of Ivory Spice. Another wolf with a different colouring going on. Very much a work in progress.


----------



## cleoXxXstarry (Jun 8, 2019)

I've had a lot of them, and these are the ones I actually remember.

I've had Corey, a male collie cross.
I've had Cleo, who's been switched between being a husky, raccoon, arctic wolf, gray wolf and raccoon-wolf cross and has had many forms.
I've had Alaska, my first fursona. She was the cringiest thing ever...I think she was some sort of labrador and was a real mary sue.
I've also had Fleet, an arctic wolf. 
I also have two possible fursona designs I might switch to, Artemis or Aimee.

I still use Cleo, who's a raccoon / arctic wolf cross and I use Corey and Alaska (redesigned) as characters (not exactly 'sonas, just characters in my OC worlds. I rarely use Fleet anymore as a character.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

just the one been with me since the 70's


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 5, 2019)

I've only been Aki, but have gone through many redesigns since i was 10 before i was actually happy and original looking. now im 16 and my fursona looks much more original ^^


----------



## Nyro46 (Jul 5, 2019)

2010 - Ali, a blue harlequin Great Dane. When I first made them I didn't even know about the furry fandom and it was just for a journal I was drawing/writing about school. (And in that, I drew everyone as dogs).
2013 - KAT3915 which was kind of a joke fursona, they were this red and white dog-looking monster anthro thing with horns and four arms. I also first made Nyro this year, but I never considered Nyro to be a fursona at the time. (He was just my main character more). The design that KAT3915 got given to someone I used to be friends with. (Also "KAT3915" was just a shortened version of my old username, KniroAndTito3915. Kniro being Nyro, and Tito is an old character I don't use anymore).
2014 - Kat, a North American river otter I had for a few months . . . but I got rid of them because of some weird and bad experience. Well, I gave them to another old friend of mine.
Throughout the next year or so I basically just used Nyro as a "fursona" (he is a red, cyborg Amur leopard by the way) even though again, he never really was like a personal fursona, because he wasn't really based on me at all.
2016 - Alley, which was a redesign of the first one, Ali. Now, Alley was a Catahoula leopard dog. They were still blue merle but now with more white on the face and with brown markings as well. I kept Alley for the next few years, later they ended up being a Catahoula leopard dog / Beauceron cross.
2019 - Fern, my current fursona. They are a caracal/osprey hybrid, and honestly, I don't think they will be going anywhere anytime soon. I feel like Fern is the first fursona I've had that I actually like having as my fursona. I changed because I didn't feel like Alley really represented me well enough, or I didn't feel connected to them as a fursona. Alley still exists, but they are a character in a story I am working on. They are still somewhat based on me, but very loosely, and I don't consider them a fursona anymore. Fern doesn't belong to any specific universe either. I do also still have Nyro, in a way he is like a secondary fursona, but he is also a character in another story of mine. And I do still go by the name "Nyro" online.


----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 5, 2019)

2007: Lapiz- My very first fursona that I made during the "every OC is a winged wolf with face markings" craze of Deviant art. She was white with purple face markings, feather earrings, and of course had super powers. 
2008-I started getting into goth fashion, created a purple wolf fursona complete with emo hair, batwing patterns on her back, a crap-ton of piercings, and checker patterns on her legs. 
2009-Enter my full-blown goth phase in high school, My sona became a snow leopard wolf hybrid with a purple mohawk and leg warmers, she was also the first actually "furry" sona I had. All of the prior ones were feral characters. I don't remember her name, but I do have a picture of her. 
2010-I started phasing out of the goth scene, my sona became a blonde werewolf with blue face markings. 
2013-2016 I left the fandom for a while, but still drew a ton of non-furry art. 
2017-current-I got dragged back in by the ankles and created my current fursona, Setareh who is featured in my icon here. 
I feel like when I was really young, I had a new sona almost every year, so I don't remember all of them too clearly. I'd also make one then promptly decide I didn't like it, then make another.


----------



## Playful_Umbreon (Jul 5, 2019)

Two, Little Nuke is my main loongest one. The other recently new I can't tell anyone who it is or where to find me cause have a girl whos attacking me and reporting my commissions as "not for by me" But I can tell ya its the topic above this one.


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

Like 30...


----------

